# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Δεν την παλεύω άλλο

## Flame

Καλημέρα και καλά Χριστούγεννα!
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω απελπιστεί. 
Έχω κρίσης πανικού χωρίς λόγο. 
Χρόνια την πάλευα μόνη μου. 
Φέτος ήρθαν κρίσης πανικου από το πουθενά και πίεση ανεξάρτητα από τον πανικό. 
Πήρα 2 βδομάδες παροξετίνη. Δεν είδα καμιά βελτίωση. Ήμουν πιο χάλια από πριν. 
Η γιατρός μου είπε να την σταματήσω. 

Άλλαξα ψυχίατρο να πάρω άλλη γνώμη. 
Πάλι μου συνέστησε παροξετίνη να την πάρω σε σταγόνες και να ανεβάζω την δοσολογία τα mg ανά 3 μέρες. Σήμερα είμαι στα 7 mg και την παίρνω 16 μέρες. 
Σκέφτομαι να μην το πάρω άλλο. Να το σταματήσω μόνη μου απλά δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται από την μία μέρα στην άλλη μετά από 3 βδομάδες. Είμαι πολύ χάλια. Δεν βλέπω καμία βελτίωση. Νιώθω ότι τώρα φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Ανησυχία. Όλα με νευριαζουν. Ακόμα και το πως ανασάνει η τρώει ο άλλος. Δεν ήμουν έτσι. Δεν αντέχω άλλο την κατάσταση. Πόσο να αντέξει το σώμα και η ψυχή μου;;

----------


## Constantly curious

Λυπάμαι για την ψυχική ταλαιπωρία αλλά απορώ πως δεν συνδυασαν αντικαταθλιπτικά με αγχολυτικό. Επίσης σου ανεφεραν ότι είναι μέσα στις παρενέργειες ; Μήπως πρέπει να σου κάνουν κάποια αλλαγη; Τα παίρνουμε για καλύτερα Όχι το ανάποδο. Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## Niels

Καλά Χριστούγεννα. Μέχρι να μπορέσεις να ρωτήσεις κάποιον γιατρό 
(αν και λογικά παρόλο που το παίρνεις μόνο για τρεις εβδομάδες δεν πρέπει να το κόψεις μαχαίρι) προσπάθησε με απλά πράγματα να χαλαρώσεις, γρήγορο περπάτημα, χαμομήλι (όχι τσάι, ακόμη και το πράσινο έχει καφεινη), βαλεριάνα (όχι κοντά στην ώρα που παίρνεις το αντικαταθλιπτικό), βαθιές αναπνοές...

----------


## Flame

Ευχαριστώ που μου γράφετε.

Όχι δεν μου είπαν για τέτοιες παρενέργειες. Μόνο ότι μπορεί να είμαι πιο ανήσυχη. 
Μου δωσε ο γιατρός mirtazapin για το βράδυ για να κοιμάμαι και ηρεμεί λίγο. Δεν θα λεγα όμως ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο. Αγχολυτικό μου δώσανε αρχές τις χρονιάς όμως είχα πρόβλημα με την καρδιά αύξηση παλμών κτλ. Έπρεπε να τα σταματήσω. Ίσως η παροξετίνη δεν είναι για κρίσης πανικου. Δεν δοκιμάζουν και πολλά φάρμακα σε μένα γτ στο παρελθόν είχα κολπική μαρμαρυγη. Ανεξάρτητα από το άγχος έχω από μικρή αρρυθμίες. Όχι επικίνδυνες. Δεν φοβάμαι τις αρρυθμίες αλλά την ταχυκαρδία πάρα πολύ. Δεν ξέρω πλέον τι να κάνω. Λέω να τα συνεχίσω μέχρι μετά τις γιορτές όταν γυρίσουν οι γιατροί από την άλλη λέω κοψτα δεν σου κάνουν καλό.

Αύξησα το περπάτημα 2 ώρες την ημέρα περπατάω. Και προσπαθώ και με άλλους τρόπους να ηρεμώ. Δύσκολα. 
Δεν μετράω άλλο την πίεση αν και νιώθω ότι πονάει το στήθος όταν ανεβαίνει. Από εκεί αρχησα να παθαίνω πάλι κρίσης αρχησα να μετράω την πίεση. Πέθαναν και συγγενείς φέτος από εγκεφαλικό. Και έτσι φοβάμαι περισσότερο. 
Αυτό που ζω φέτος δεν υποφέρετε.
Πάντα μπορούσα και άντεχα να κάνω υπομονή και να ζω την ζωή μου. Έχω απελπιστεί πολύ. Θα καταφέρω να ζεισω πάλι φυσιολογικα η θα τρελαθώ η θα φύγω πριν την ώρα μου από το άγχος. Αυτές είναι η σκέψεις μου

----------


## Niels

Η μιρταζαπινη είναι μια χαρά για τον ύπνο. Κι εγώ αυτή παίρνω.

----------


## Flame

Παίρνεις κ άλλο φάρμακο;
Έχεις και εσύ κρίσης πανικου;

----------


## Niels

Αγχος ναι. Κρίσεις πανικού όχι. Όχι δεν παίρνω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Flame

Έχεις δοκιμάσει ssri και είδες βελτίωση η πως τα κατάφερες εσύ;
Αν επιτρέπεται..

----------


## Niels

Τα τελευταία χρόνια (μην πάω πολύ πίσω) είχα πάρει cipralex για 5-6 μήνες αλλά το σταμάτησα γιατί δεν το άντεχα σαν φάρμακο. Μετά πήρα το lyrica το έκοψα μια φορά, το ξανάρχισα και το ξανακοψα γιατί δεν το άντεχα ούτε αυτό. Δεν είναι ότι δεν με βοήθησαν. Και στην κατάθλιψη και στο αγχος έκαναν δουλειά. Αλλά δεν την πάλευα με αυτά για διαφορετικούς λόγους το καθένα. Επίσης κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία 3,5 χρόνια. Και παίρνω διάφορα συμπληρώματα διατροφής. Δεν αισθάνομαι ότι έχω καταφέρει κάτι. Με την έννοια ότι η κατάσταση μας δεν χαρακτηρίζεται από γραμμικότητα. Είναι δυναμική. Αύριο μεθαύριο μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάρω κάτι παραπάνω ή να μην χρειαστεί να παίρνω ούτε το ρεμερον. Δεν σημαίνει κάτι.

----------


## geraki

> Καλημέρα και καλά Χριστούγεννα!
> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω απελπιστεί. 
> Έχω κρίσης πανικού χωρίς λόγο. 
> Χρόνια την πάλευα μόνη μου. 
> Φέτος ήρθαν κρίσης πανικου από το πουθενά και πίεση ανεξάρτητα από τον πανικό. 
> Πήρα 2 βδομάδες παροξετίνη. Δεν είδα καμιά βελτίωση. Ήμουν πιο χάλια από πριν. 
> Η γιατρός μου είπε να την σταματήσω. 
> 
> Άλλαξα ψυχίατρο να πάρω άλλη γνώμη. 
> ...


Η παροξετίνη είναι απο τα καλύτερα φάρμακα για την κρίση πανικού και ΙΨΔ. Στις πρώτες εβδομάδες αυξάνει το άγχος και επιδεινώνει τα συμπτώματα, επίσης το κάνει και κάθε φορά που αυξάνεται η δόση. Για αγχώδεις διαταραχές χρειάζεται 8-12 εβδομάδες για να αρχίσει να πιάνει και επίσης χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη δόση απο αυτή που παίρνεις. Μην σταματάς και ξεκινάς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά , χρειάζονται χρόνο για να δράσουν. Η δόση που παίρνεις είναι αστεία δεν θα σε πιάσει σίγουρα , λογικά ο γιατρός θα στην αυξάνει σταδιακά

----------


## Flame

Το lyrica δεν είναι πολύ βάρη φάρμακο;
Όταν λες δεν την παλεύες εννοείς τις παρενέργειες; η ότι ίσως σε κάνουν άλλο άνθρωπο; τι συμπληρώματα; 
Εγω είχα πριν χρόνια έλλειψη βιταμίνη d έπαιρνα κάτι γ αυτό και το παράτησα. Φέτος το είπα στο γιατρό και μου λέει δεν έχει σχέση αυτό με την κατάσταση μου. Εγώ επιμένω να μου κάνει ξανά τεστ.

----------


## Niels

Ναι τις παρενέργειες εννοώ. Το λυρικα είναι αντιεπιληπτικο με ένδειξη και για την γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχή και τους πόνους από διαβητική νευροπάθεια και ινομυαλγία. Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς βαρύ. Μάλλον επειδή είναι αντιεπιληπτικο. Τουλαχιστον τις βιταμίνες d, b 12 και φυλλικό οξύ όσοι έχουμε προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας πρέπει να φροντίζουμε να είναι στο βέλτιστο επίπεδο. Δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα από μόνα τους τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής αλλά βοηθάνε. Γενικά οι περισσότεροι ψυχίατροι αν τους μιλήσεις για συμπληρώματα το παρεξηγούν οπότε δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση. Οι πιο σωστοί σε στέλνουν για εξετάσεις θυρεοειδούς και b 12 πριν σου δώσουν αντικαταθλιπτικά.

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα.
Το έχεις ψάξει ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού τόσα χρόνια είναι "χωρίς λόγο" ; 
Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι έχουν καθαρά οργανικά αίτια;

----------


## Flame

> Η παροξετίνη είναι απο τα καλύτερα φάρμακα για την κρίση πανικού και ΙΨΔ. Στις πρώτες εβδομάδες αυξάνει το άγχος και επιδεινώνει τα συμπτώματα, επίσης το κάνει και κάθε φορά που αυξάνεται η δόση. Για αγχώδεις διαταραχές χρειάζεται 8-12 εβδομάδες για να αρχίσει να πιάνει και επίσης χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη δόση απο αυτή που παίρνεις. Μην σταματάς και ξεκινάς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά , χρειάζονται χρόνο για να δράσουν. Η δόση που παίρνεις είναι αστεία δεν θα σε πιάσει σίγουρα , λογικά ο γιατρός θα στην αυξάνει σταδιακά


Αλήθεια είναι καλό φάρμακο; το έχεις πάρει; 
Λέω να μην το σταματήσω και να του δώσω μια ευκαιρία έστω και ένα δίμηνο. 
Ναι μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι θα πρέπει να ανάβει η δοσολογία στα 20-40 mg. 
Από τώρα κιόλας έχει τόσες παρενέργειες άμα φτάσω στα 20-40mg δεν θα τρελαθώ από τον φόβο; επίσης δεν θα εξαρτηθω; όταν είναι να το αφήσω πάλι τα ίδια και χειρότερα λέει θα τραβήξω.

----------


## Flame

> Καλημέρα.
> Το έχεις ψάξει ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού τόσα χρόνια είναι "χωρίς λόγο" ; 
> Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι έχουν καθαρά οργανικά αίτια;


Εννοώ δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος. 
Δεν σκέφτομαι κάτι και προκαλώ τον πανικό. Εκτός την πίεση. Μάλλον είναι στο υποσυνείδητο. Ένιωθα κάπως φέτος έτσι μέτρησα την πίεση μου και ήταν ανεβασμένη. Από εκεί και πέρα είχα κρίσης πανικου με το που ανέβαινε η πίεση μου. 
Φυσικά ήταν και κάποιες άλλες κατάστασης που επηρέασαν την ψυχολογία μου.

----------


## geraki

> Αλήθεια είναι καλό φάρμακο; το έχεις πάρει; 
> Λέω να μην το σταματήσω και να του δώσω μια ευκαιρία έστω και ένα δίμηνο. 
> Ναι μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι θα πρέπει να ανάβει η δοσολογία στα 20-40 mg. 
> Από τώρα κιόλας έχει τόσες παρενέργειες άμα φτάσω στα 20-40mg δεν θα τρελαθώ από τον φόβο; επίσης δεν θα εξαρτηθω; όταν είναι να το αφήσω πάλι τα ίδια και χειρότερα λέει θα τραβήξω.


15 χρόνια σχεδόν το παίρνω, σίγουρα θα πρέπει να το πας στα 20-40 mg , μπορεί και παραπάνω, ο γιατρός σου θα το κρίνει. Οι παρενέργειες με τον καιρό θα μειωθούν, απλά κάθε φορά που θα αυξάνεις τη δόση θα σου αυξάνει το άγχος για κάποιες μέρες.

----------


## Flame

> 15 χρόνια σχεδόν το παίρνω, σίγουρα θα πρέπει να το πας στα 20-40 mg , μπορεί και παραπάνω, ο γιατρός σου θα το κρίνει. Οι παρενέργειες με τον καιρό θα μειωθούν, απλά κάθε φορά που θα αυξάνεις τη δόση θα σου αυξάνει το άγχος για κάποιες μέρες.


Εσυ είχες παρενέργειες; 
15 χρόνια; κάνεις και κάτι άλλο εκτός τα φάρμακα;

----------


## geraki

> Εσυ είχες παρενέργειες; 
> 15 χρόνια; κάνεις και κάτι άλλο εκτός τα φάρμακα;


Προσωπικά η μόνη παρενέργεια της παροξετινης σε εμένα είναι κάπως το σεξουαλικό καθώς κόβει κάπως την όρεξη. Στην αρχή ή όταν τα ξανά αρχίζω ή όταν αυξάνω είναι έντονο, με τον καιρό όμως κάπως μειώνεται και αυτή η παρενέργεια. Δυστυχώς στην ΙΨΔ και ειδικά αν είναι έντονη μόνο η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα, είχα σταθεροποιηθεί, αλλά έκανε το λάθος πρώην γιατρός μου να μου αλλάζει αγωγή (σιταλοπραμη) και να πάω σε σταδιακή μείωση, με αποτέλεσμα άσχημη υποτροπή και ακόμη δεν μπορώ να το μαζέψω το πράγμα.

----------


## Flame

> Προσωπικά η μόνη παρενέργεια της παροξετινης σε εμένα είναι κάπως το σεξουαλικό καθώς κόβει κάπως την όρεξη. Στην αρχή ή όταν τα ξανά αρχίζω ή όταν αυξάνω είναι έντονο, με τον καιρό όμως κάπως μειώνεται και αυτή η παρενέργεια. Δυστυχώς στην ΙΨΔ και ειδικά αν είναι έντονη μόνο η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα, είχα σταθεροποιηθεί, αλλά έκανε το λάθος πρώην γιατρός μου να μου αλλάζει αγωγή (σιταλοπραμη) και να πάω σε σταδιακή μείωση, με αποτέλεσμα άσχημη υποτροπή και ακόμη δεν μπορώ να το μαζέψω το πράγμα.


Έχεις και κρίσης πανικου; 
Ξέρεις τον συνδυασμό παροξετίνη το πρωί και το βράδυ μιρταζαπίνη; 
Πως δρα αυτό το φάρμακο, δλδ δεν θα φοβάμαι άλλο; αφού έχω και σκέψης που δημιουργουν πανικό μου δεν μου κόβει τις σκέψεις. 
Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί κανείς να ζεισει πάλι μια φυσιολογική ζωή; 
Αυτήν την στιγμή είμαι πολύ περιορισμένη. Ούτε σπίτι μου δεν μπορώ να μείνω. 
Εχω διαβάσει πολλές ιστορίες θρίλερ για την παροξετίνη. Φοβάμαι μην πάθω σε βάθος χρόνου κάτι λόγο της παροξετίνης. 
Και την εξάρτηση φοβάμαι. 
Αυξήθηκε και η όρεξη μου να τρώω. Φοβάμαι μην βάλω κ άλλα κιλά.

----------


## geraki

> Έχεις και κρίσης πανικου; 
> Ξέρεις τον συνδυασμό παροξετίνη το πρωί και το βράδυ μιρταζαπίνη; 
> Πως δρα αυτό το φάρμακο, δλδ δεν θα φοβάμαι άλλο; αφού έχω και σκέψης που δημιουργουν πανικό μου δεν μου κόβει τις σκέψεις. 
> Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί κανείς να ζεισει πάλι μια φυσιολογική ζωή; 
> Αυτήν την στιγμή είμαι πολύ περιορισμένη. Ούτε σπίτι μου δεν μπορώ να μείνω. 
> Εχω διαβάσει πολλές ιστορίες θρίλερ για την παροξετίνη. Φοβάμαι μην πάθω σε βάθος χρόνου κάτι λόγο της παροξετίνης. 
> Και την εξάρτηση φοβάμαι. 
> Αυξήθηκε και η όρεξη μου να τρώω. Φοβάμαι μην βάλω κ άλλα κιλά.


Τώρα αυτή την στιγμή παίρνω 20 μη παροξετινη το μεσημέρι και 30 μη μιρταζαπινη το βράδυ. Μπορεί να έχεις ΙΨΔ που σου δημιουργεί τους πανικους, τέτοιο έχω εγώ. Η παροξετινη είναι ίσως το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό για την ΙΨΔ και τις σκέψεις όπως σε εσένα, όταν δηλαδή "κολλάει" το μυαλό, απλά χρειάζεται μεγάλες δόσεις, συνήθως πάνω από 40 μη. Εμένα εκεί περίπου θα το φτάσει σε λίγο καιρό. Μην ακούς τι γράφουν στο ίντερνετ για μένα και για τον γιατρό μου είναι το καλύτερο

----------


## Flame

> Τώρα αυτή την στιγμή παίρνω 20 μη παροξετινη το μεσημέρι και 30 μη μιρταζαπινη το βράδυ. Μπορεί να έχεις ΙΨΔ που σου δημιουργεί τους πανικους, τέτοιο έχω εγώ. Η παροξετινη είναι ίσως το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό για την ΙΨΔ και τις σκέψεις όπως σε εσένα, όταν δηλαδή "κολλάει" το μυαλό, απλά χρειάζεται μεγάλες δόσεις, συνήθως πάνω από 40 μη. Εμένα εκεί περίπου θα το φτάσει σε λίγο καιρό. Μην ακούς τι γράφουν στο ίντερνετ για μένα και για τον γιατρό μου είναι το καλύτερο


Γίνεται ο συνδυασμός 2 ssri; 
Το φοβάμαι ακόμα το φάρμακο πως θα ναι οταν ανεβάσω δοσολογία. Μου έχει ανοίξει και η όρεξη θέλω να τρώω συνέχεια. Όχι ότι πριν δεν είχα όρεξη αλλά ήταν νορμάλ. 
Δεν θέλω να το πάρω χρόνια. Φοβάμαι όταν θα πρέπει να το αφήσω τι με περιμένει. Έχω διαβάσει για brain zaps κτλ.

----------


## geraki

> Γίνεται ο συνδυασμός 2 ssri; 
> Το φοβάμαι ακόμα το φάρμακο πως θα ναι οταν ανεβάσω δοσολογία. Μου έχει ανοίξει και η όρεξη θέλω να τρώω συνέχεια. Όχι ότι πριν δεν είχα όρεξη αλλά ήταν νορμάλ. 
> Δεν θέλω να το πάρω χρόνια. Φοβάμαι όταν θα πρέπει να το αφήσω τι με περιμένει. Έχω διαβάσει για brain zaps κτλ.


Η μιρταζαπινη δεν είναι ssri , αλλά και να ήταν συνδυάζεται αφού φυσικά τα προτείνει ο γιατρός. Αυτό με την όρεξη όντως είναι ένα θέμα με τη μιρταζαπινη , αλλά κάτι κερδίζεις κάτι χάνεις. Κάτσε πρώτα να γίνεις καλά και μετά σκέφτεσαι την απόσυρση , υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα παίρνουν μία ζωή τι έγινε;; Είναι καλύτερα να είσαι συνεχώς χάλια;;

----------


## Flame

> Η μιρταζαπινη δεν είναι ssri , αλλά και να ήταν συνδυάζεται αφού φυσικά τα προτείνει ο γιατρός. Αυτό με την όρεξη όντως είναι ένα θέμα με τη μιρταζαπινη , αλλά κάτι κερδίζεις κάτι χάνεις. Κάτσε πρώτα να γίνεις καλά και μετά σκέφτεσαι την απόσυρση , υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα παίρνουν μία ζωή τι έγινε;; Είναι καλύτερα να είσαι συνεχώς χάλια;;


Σωστά. Φυσικά και είναι καλύτερα απ το να είμαι συνέχεια χάλια. 
Πάντα τα κατάφερνα μόνη μου. Αλλά μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν εχω άλλη δύναμη να τα καταφέρω μόνη. Ούτε ψυχολόγος δεν βοηθάει γτ ότι μαθαίνω στην ψυχοθεραπεία δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω. 
Τόσα χρόνια ταχυπαλμίες κ άλλα, συμπτώματα δεν αντέχω τίποτα άλλο.. 

Δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι με τα φάρμακα; δεν θα νιώθω άλλο πανικό η φόβο; πως γίνεται αυτό αφού πάλι το δικό μου μυαλό έχω που σκέφτεται τις φοβίες του. Θα μπορέσω να πάω πάλι σπίτι μου ή στην δουλεία μου να εργαστώ; προς το παρόν ακόμα φοβάμαι τις κρίσης πανικου, να μείνω μόνη, να πάω δουλειά, να συναντήσω κόσμο. Φοβάμαι όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που δημιούργει ο πανικός υπέρταση, ταχυπαλμίες, πόνο στο στήθος, αίσθηση ότι θα τρελαθώ η φόβο θανάτου. Δεν τα αντέχω άλλο αυτά και ας ξέρω με την λογική ότι δεν θα πεθάνω από αυτά

----------


## geraki

> Σωστά. Φυσικά και είναι καλύτερα απ το να είμαι συνέχεια χάλια. 
> Πάντα τα κατάφερνα μόνη μου. Αλλά μετά από τόσα χρόνια δεν εχω άλλη δύναμη να τα καταφέρω μόνη. Ούτε ψυχολόγος δεν βοηθάει γτ ότι μαθαίνω στην ψυχοθεραπεία δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω. 
> Τόσα χρόνια ταχυπαλμίες κ άλλα, συμπτώματα δεν αντέχω τίποτα άλλο.. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι με τα φάρμακα; δεν θα νιώθω άλλο πανικό η φόβο; πως γίνεται αυτό αφού πάλι το δικό μου μυαλό έχω που σκέφτεται τις φοβίες του. Θα μπορέσω να πάω πάλι σπίτι μου ή στην δουλεία μου να εργαστώ; προς το παρόν ακόμα φοβάμαι τις κρίσης πανικου, να μείνω μόνη, να πάω δουλειά, να συναντήσω κόσμο. Φοβάμαι όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που δημιούργει ο πανικός υπέρταση, ταχυπαλμίες, πόνο στο στήθος, αίσθηση ότι θα τρελαθώ η φόβο θανάτου. Δεν τα αντέχω άλλο αυτά και ας ξέρω με την λογική ότι δεν θα πεθάνω από αυτά


Αν είχες σάκχαρο δεν θα έπαιρνες ινσουλίνη;; Θα τα καταφερνες μόνη σου; Έτσι είναι και αυτό που πάσχουμε εμείς χρειάζεται φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Τα φάρμακα θα σε βοηθήσουν για αυτό ακριβώς βγήκαν αυτά, απλά θέλουν πολύ χρόνο για να δράσουν, αρχίζουν να δρουν μετά από 2-3 μήνες για ΓΑΔ και ΙΨΔ.

----------


## Flame

> Αν είχες σάκχαρο δεν θα έπαιρνες ινσουλίνη;; Θα τα καταφερνες μόνη σου; Έτσι είναι και αυτό που πάσχουμε εμείς χρειάζεται φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Τα φάρμακα θα σε βοηθήσουν για αυτό ακριβώς βγήκαν αυτά, απλά θέλουν πολύ χρόνο για να δράσουν, αρχίζουν να δρουν μετά από 2-3 μήνες για ΓΑΔ και ΙΨΔ.


Σωστά. Απλά οι ψυχολογος είπε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βοηθήσουν και σε μένα. Δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι δρουν σε όλους. Και το άλλο ότι πάλι θα πρέπει από μόνη μου να τα καταφέρω απλά τα χάπια ίσως φέρουν μι ηρεμία. Φόβο και πανικό πάλι θα έχω.

----------


## geraki

> Σωστά. Απλά οι ψυχολογος είπε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βοηθήσουν και σε μένα. Δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι δρουν σε όλους. Και το άλλο ότι πάλι θα πρέπει από μόνη μου να τα καταφέρω απλά τα χάπια ίσως φέρουν μι ηρεμία. Φόβο και πανικό πάλι θα έχω.


Τους ψυχολόγους προσωπικά δεν τους πολύ έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Να εμπιστεύεσαι πιο πολύ τον ψυχίατρο που είναι γιατρός. Οι ψυχολόγοι είναι καλοί για ελαφριές περιπτώσεις ή συμπληρωματικά με τα φάρμακα, αν δεν μπορείς να βγεις από το σπίτι τι να σου κάνει ο ψυχολόγος.

----------


## Flame

> Τους ψυχολόγους προσωπικά δεν τους πολύ έχω εμπιστοσύνη. Να εμπιστεύεσαι πιο πολύ τον ψυχίατρο που είναι γιατρός. Οι ψυχολόγοι είναι καλοί για ελαφριές περιπτώσεις ή συμπληρωματικά με τα φάρμακα, αν δεν μπορείς να βγεις από το σπίτι τι να σου κάνει ο ψυχολόγος.


Βασικά αυτό μου το είπε κλινικός ψυχολόγος και ψυχίατρος. Αυτό με τα φάρμακα τα ssri είναι κατά τύχη στον έναν βοηθάνε στον άλλον όχι. Ψυχοθεραπεία μου είπαν είναι το βασικό.
Όμως έλα ντε, τι κάνεις όταν δεν μπορείς να ζεις μόνος και να εργάζεσαι, κάθε βημα είναι κουραστικό και έχεις ένα σορό συμπτώματα νιώθεις φυλακισμένος και τρομοκρατημένος στο ίδιο σου το σώμα και σπίτι;..

----------


## Sonia

Αν έχεις ταυτόχρονα ΙΔΨ, βαριά κατάθλιψη κτλ μπλέκεται το πράγμα. Αν όμως έχεις απλά κρίσεις πανικού/αγχώδη διαταραχή η άποψή μου είναι ότι η αιτία είναι κατα βάση ψυχολογικής φύσης κι όχι παθολογικής. Για αυτό σε ρώτησα πριν τι εννοείς με τις κρίσεις χωρίς λόγο. Τα φάρμακα μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν ως ένα βαθμό, αλλά δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα, εκτός κι αν βρεις κάποιο να σου ταιριάζει, υποθέσουμε ότι δουλεύει στον οργανισμό σου και σε πιάνει όσο καιρό κι αν το παίρνεις και θες να παίρνεις φάρμακα μια ζωή.

Πρόσεξε, δεν είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων, κάθε άλλο. Ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι άλλο μία ασθένεια να έχει π.χ. 90% οργανικά αίτια και 10% ψυχολογικά κι άλλο να έχει 90% ψυχολογικά αίτια και 10% οργανικά. Άλλη προσέγγιση πρέπει να έχει η μία κι άλλη η άλλη. Εσύ για τον εαυτό σου τι έχεις καταλάβει ότι ισχύει;

Γιατί δεν σε έχει βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία; Αν δεν σου κάνει ένας ψυχολόγος ή μία θεραπευτική προσέγγιση ίσως πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις κι άλλη κι άλλη μέχρι να βοηθηθείς. Δεν λέω σώνει και καλά να αφήσεις την αγωγή, αλλά λέω ότι είναι απλά μία βοήθεια μέχρι να βρεις την αιτία και να την πολεμήσεις.

----------


## geraki

> Αν έχεις ταυτόχρονα ΙΔΨ, βαριά κατάθλιψη κτλ μπλέκεται το πράγμα. Αν όμως έχεις απλά κρίσεις πανικού/αγχώδη διαταραχή η άποψή μου είναι ότι η αιτία είναι κατα βάση ψυχολογικής φύσης κι όχι παθολογικής. Για αυτό σε ρώτησα πριν τι εννοείς με τις κρίσεις χωρίς λόγο. Τα φάρμακα μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν ως ένα βαθμό, αλλά δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα, εκτός κι αν βρεις κάποιο να σου ταιριάζει, υποθέσουμε ότι δουλεύει στον οργανισμό σου και σε πιάνει όσο καιρό κι αν το παίρνεις και θες να παίρνεις φάρμακα μια ζωή.
> 
> Πρόσεξε, δεν είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων, κάθε άλλο. Ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι άλλο μία ασθένεια να έχει π.χ. 90% οργανικά αίτια και 10% ψυχολογικά κι άλλο να έχει 90% ψυχολογικά αίτια και 10% οργανικά. Άλλη προσέγγιση πρέπει να έχει η μία κι άλλη η άλλη. Εσύ για τον εαυτό σου τι έχεις καταλάβει ότι ισχύει;
> 
> Γιατί δεν σε έχει βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία; Αν δεν σου κάνει ένας ψυχολόγος ή μία θεραπευτική προσέγγιση ίσως πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις κι άλλη κι άλλη μέχρι να βοηθηθείς. Δεν λέω σώνει και καλά να αφήσεις την αγωγή, αλλά λέω ότι είναι απλά μία βοήθεια μέχρι να βρεις την αιτία και να την πολεμήσεις.


Σόνια έγραψες πολύ σωστά. Αν υπάρχει και κατάθλιψη και ΙΨΔ τότε το πράγμα αλλάζει τελείως. Τότε είναι καθαρά θέμα χημείας και χρειάζεται σίγουρα φαρμακευτική αγωγή τουλάχιστον για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και πιθανόν μια θεραπεία συντήρησης, αυτό θα το κρίνει ο ψυχίατρος και όχι ο ψυχολόγος. Ο ψυχίατρος είναι αυτός που κάνει διάγνωση και κρίνει την θεραπεία όχι ο ψυχολόγος.

----------


## Flame

Πολύ σωστά. Συμφωνώ και εγώ Sonia και geraki. Ακούγεται και λογικό.

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι σε μένα. 
Σίγουρα παθαίνω κρίσης πανικου, έχω φοβίες κλεινομαι σπίτι δεν μπορω να ζήσω μια φυσιολογική ζωή εδώ και χρόνια. Αυτό με στεναχωρεί πολύ. Πιστεύω εχω και λίγο κατάθλιψη αν και είμαι χαρούμενος άνθρωπος είμαι και αρκετά στενάχωρη. Σκέφτομαι πολύ αρνητικά, σε κάθε συμπτώμα στο σώμα μου βλέπω κίνδυνο.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια κατάφερνα μόνο να εργάζομαι και μετά σπίτι. 
Οι γιατροί το καλοκαίρι μου είχαν πει ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω και χωρίς φάρμακα, άφησαν σε μένα να αποφασίσω αν θέλω φάρμακα η όχι. Είδαν ότι τα καταφέρνω και χωρίς μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία. Από τον Οκτώβριο άρχισα πάλι να μην μπορώ να εργάζομαι να μην μπορώ να μείνω μόνη σπίτι και με πήρε η μπάλα. Σε σημείο που φοβόμουν να βγω έξω να δω κόσμο. Έτσι ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε να δοκιμάσω φάρμακα την παροξετίνη και ταυτόχρονα ψυχοθεραπεία και να αλλάξω τρόπο σκέψεις γτ αν όχι ούτε τα φάρμακα δεν θα με βοηθήσουν.
Η ψυχολόγος που πάω εδώ και χρόνια δεν βοηθάει πολλοί μου λενε τι πας εκεί κάθε φορά χειρότερα είσαι. Δεν είναι επαγγελματίας. 
Έχουμε λίγες ώρες ακόμα και θα ψάξω καινούργιο.
Απλά μέχρι να βρω και να μου δώσουν ραντεβού θέλει χρόνο. Σε ιδιωτικό δεν μπορώ να πάω δεν έχω χρήματα.
Απλά όταν αρχησα να παίρνω παροξετίνη και είχα αυξημένο φόβο σκεφτομουν περίεργα μήπως κάνω κακό, τρελαθώ αρχίζω και φοναζω η κάνω κακό στο εαυτό μου φοβόμουν τις σκέψεις μου και μου είπε ο ψυχίατρος ότι τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα συμβούν απλά φοβάμαι.

----------


## Kousto

Δυο απόπειρες να ξεκινησω αγωγη με αντικαταθλιπτικά ηταν τραυματικες.
Μου πανε το στρεςς στα υψη κ φοβο πανικο καταθλιψη. 
προτιμω να αρχισω το αλκοολ να χαλαρώνω απο το να βιωνω 
τέτοιες κρισεις.
Υποτίθεται τα παίρνεις για να στρωσεις να 
Ξεσκαλωσει ο εγκεφαλος κ αυτα με κανουν 
Ακομα χειρότερα.

----------


## Flame

Αυτά λεγε μου τώρα και φοβάμαι περισσότερο.
Έπαθα πριν κάτι σαν έκτακτες συστολες. Δεν επανερχόταν με τπτ κανονικος ρυθμός σαν να, έπαθε κραμοα η καρδιά. Τα είδα όλα. Ταχυπαλμία. Και τώρα φόβο και έκτακτες. Έκανα περασμένη Τρίτη καρδιογραφημα.
Είμαι ανήσυχη. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω αυτό το επεισόδιο. Νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα μου. Έχω έκτακτες συστολες και φοβάμαι μην είναι παρενέργειες από το παροξατ.

----------


## Kousto

> Αυτά λεγε μου τώρα και φοβάμαι περισσότερο.
> Έπαθα πριν κάτι σαν έκτακτες συστολες. Δεν επανερχόταν με τπτ κανονικος ρυθμός σαν να, έπαθε κραμοα η καρδιά. Τα είδα όλα. Ταχυπαλμία. Και τώρα φόβο και έκτακτες. Έκανα περασμένη Τρίτη καρδιογραφημα.
> Είμαι ανήσυχη. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω αυτό το επεισόδιο. Νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα μου. Έχω έκτακτες συστολες και φοβάμαι μην είναι παρενέργειες από το παροξατ.


Δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο το χαπι.
Εγω τουλαχιστον δεν ειχα παρενέργειες στην καρδια, ειχα στρεςς με λιγο ανεβασμενους παλμους κ ασχημα συναισθήματα.
Αλλοι που παίρνουν χαπια δεν εχουν παρενέργειες. Τι να πω..

----------


## Flame

> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο το χαπι.
> Εγω τουλαχιστον δεν ειχα παρενέργειες στην καρδια, ειχα στρεςς με λιγο ανεβασμενους παλμους κ ασχημα συναισθήματα.
> Αλλοι που παίρνουν χαπια δεν εχουν παρενέργειες. Τι να πω..


Παροξετίνη έπαιρνες; πόσο καιρό πήρες φάρμακα;

----------


## Kousto

> Παροξετίνη έπαιρνες; πόσο καιρό πήρες φάρμακα;


Οχι αλλη ουσια ηταν 
Μια μερα τα πειρα. Δυο φορες μομομευ ετυχε με διαφορετικα φαρμακα
Για σωματοποιημεμενο αγχος και μου φεραν δυσφορία κ αισθημα καταθλιψης εντονο. Φοβηθηκα κ δεν τα ξαναδοκιμασα.

----------


## geraki

> Δυο απόπειρες να ξεκινησω αγωγη με αντικαταθλιπτικά ηταν τραυματικες.
> Μου πανε το στρεςς στα υψη κ φοβο πανικο καταθλιψη. 
> προτιμω να αρχισω το αλκοολ να χαλαρώνω απο το να βιωνω 
> τέτοιες κρισεις.
> Υποτίθεται τα παίρνεις για να στρωσεις να 
> Ξεσκαλωσει ο εγκεφαλος κ αυτα με κανουν 
> Ακομα χειρότερα.


Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τον πρώτο καιρό και κάθε φορά που αυξάνεται η δόση στους πιο πολλούς δημιουργούν επιπλέον άγχος , αυτό είναι γνωστό για αυτό και οι γιατροί πρώτον αυξάνουν τις δόσεις σταδιακά και δεύτερον χορηγούν και αγχολυτικα

----------


## geraki

> Οχι αλλη ουσια ηταν 
> Μια μερα τα πειρα. Δυο φορες μομομευ ετυχε με διαφορετικα φαρμακα
> Για σωματοποιημεμενο αγχος και μου φεραν δυσφορία κ αισθημα καταθλιψης εντονο. Φοβηθηκα κ δεν τα ξαναδοκιμασα.


Λάθος σου μεγάλο από το να μπλέξεις με αλκοόλ και ουσίες χίλιες φορές τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Επίσης για να φτάσεις σε σωματοποίηση του άγχους σημαίνει ότι το άγχος είναι στο ταβάνι και μακροπρόθεσμα αυτό θα έχει σημαντικές συνέπειες.

----------


## Kousto

> Λάθος σου μεγάλο από το να μπλέξεις με αλκοόλ και ουσίες χίλιες φορές τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Επίσης για να φτάσεις σε σωματοποίηση του άγχους σημαίνει ότι το άγχος είναι στο ταβάνι και μακροπρόθεσμα αυτό θα έχει σημαντικές συνέπειες.


Ναι αλλα πως να μπεις σε μια διαδικασία που σε στρεσαρει επιπλεον κ τα χαπια στο εκτοξευουν; 
Εννοω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.
Θα πινω αντικαταθλιπτικα κ θα νοιωθω ψυχικο πονο κ θα κανω υπομονη μεχρι να τα συνηθισω; ετσι θα αποτρελαθω.
Δεν εχω καταθλιψη,εχω υπερβολικό στρεςς κ τα αντικαταθλιπτικά στο ξεκινημα 
Μου φερνουν ασχημα συναισθήματα καταθλιψης. 
Μακαρι να μην με επηρεαζαν κ να ηταν σαν απλο ντεπον :(

----------


## geraki

> Ναι αλλα πως να μπεις σε μια διαδικασία που σε στρεσαρει επιπλεον κ τα χαπια στο εκτοξευουν; 
> Εννοω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.
> Θα πινω αντικαταθλιπτικα κ θα νοιωθω ψυχικο πονο κ θα κανω υπομονη μεχρι να τα συνηθισω; ετσι θα αποτρελαθω.


Πως την παλεύεις τώρα; Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά θα σε κάνουν χειρότερα στην αρχή μετά θα σε ηρεμήσουν, για αυτό σου είπα πως οι γιατροί δίνουν και αγχολυτικα

----------


## Kousto

Δεν την παλευω γι αυτο ειπα να τα ξεκινησω αλλα ένοιωσα αρκετα χειροτερα
Σε φαση που τρομαξα μην φουνταρω.
Κ τωρα νοιωθω ασχημα αλλα οχι αυτοκτονικα οπως στο ξεκίνημα των χαπιων
Ποιος ο λογος να ειμαι ενα μηνα με ζαναξ 
Σαν ζομπι για να αντεξω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ; δεν θα ειναι ενα εξτρα ψυχικο βαρος κ αγωνιας γιαψμενα που εχω ηδη στρεςς;

----------


## geraki

> Δεν την παλευω γι αυτο ειπα να τα ξεκινησω αλλα ένοιωσα αρκετα χειροτερα
> Σε φαση που τρομαξα μην φουνταρω.
> Κ τωρα νοιωθω ασχημα αλλα οχι αυτοκτονικα οπως στο ξεκίνημα των χαπιων
> Ποιος ο λογος να ειμαι ενα μηνα με ζαναξ 
> Σαν ζομπι για να αντεξω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ; δεν θα ειναι ενα εξτρα ψυχικο βαρος κ αγωνιας γιαψμενα που εχω ηδη στρεςς;


Αυτό πρέπει να το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου, να μην το αφήνεις

----------


## Kousto

> Αυτό πρέπει να το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου, να μην το αφήνεις


 Δικιο εχεις.

----------


## geraki

> Αυτό πρέπει να το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου, να μην το αφήνεις


Ότι και να λέμε εδώ μέσα δεν είμαστε γιατροί αν σου δημιουργούνε τέτοια θέματα

----------


## Flame

Δεν πάει άλλο. Δεν αντέχω τα συμπτώματα όπως ταχυκαρδία, ανησυχία, και κρίσης υπέρτασης.
Δεν μπορώ θα τρελαθώ. 
Προσπάθησα χθες και σήμερα να πάω σπίτι και με έπιασε άγχος. 
Τώρα έχω πόνο στο στήθος είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη ότι είναι η πίεση μου ανεβασμένη και κυρίως η διαστολική. Πόσο να αντέξει ο οργανισμός;;; θα πεθάνω σίγουρα πριν φτάσω τα 40.

----------


## Kousto

> Δεν πάει άλλο. Δεν αντέχω τα συμπτώματα όπως ταχυκαρδία, ανησυχία, και κρίσης υπέρτασης.
> Δεν μπορώ θα τρελαθώ. 
> Προσπάθησα χθες και σήμερα να πάω σπίτι και με έπιασε άγχος. 
> Τώρα έχω πόνο στο στήθος είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη ότι είναι η πίεση μου ανεβασμένη και κυρίως η διαστολική. Πόσο να αντέξει ο οργανισμός;;; θα πεθάνω σίγουρα πριν φτάσω τα 40.


Δεν θα πεθάνεις μην φοβασαι θα ερθει η ωρα που θα ηρεμησει η κατάσταση.

----------


## Flame

Λες ε; δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα αυτόν τον καιρό.

----------


## Flame

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά με υγεία εύχομαι σε όλους και ευχαριστώ τον καθένα ξεχωριστά για τις απαντήσεις σας και βοήθεια!

----------


## Sonia

Καλή Χρονιά!

----------


## Flame

Σήμερα ανέβασα την δοσολογία στα 10 mg. Είχα μια επιθετικό τη τα και νεύρα με το παραμικρό. Το εστρεψα εναντίον μου με την σκέψη μου ήθελα να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου. Φοβήθηκα πάρα πολύ. Ειναι από το παροξατ η τρελάθηκα τώρα εντελώς;;;
Ηρεμησα πλέον ενώ έφαγα ένα σκασμό όμως είμαι τρομαγμένη, φοβισμένη και στεναχωρηθηκα.

----------


## Flame

Δεν βοηθάνε τα φάρμακα τι να κάνω;
Μηπως δεν είναι το σωστό για μένα; σχεδόν ένα μήνα τα παίρνω τώρα και μου κάνουν ακόμα σε μικρή δοσολογία πρόβλημα. 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δίνουν φάρμακα που σε κάνουν χειρότερα;.

----------


## Art_Phil

Να πας σε ψυχολόγο γνωσιακής συμπεριφορικής προσέγγισης. 
Είναι πολύ βοηθητικοί σε θέματα κρίσεων πανικού. 
Γιατί οι κρίσεις πανικού για μένα πρέπει να δουλευτούν γνωσιακά. 
Υπάρχουν κάποιες σκέψεις (θα τρελαθώ, θα χάσω τον έλεγχο, θα πεθάνω) που δουλευτούν γνωσιακά. 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά, είναι ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν είναι επικίνδυνες για την υγεία!!! 
Είναι κουραστικές ψυχικά, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις ποτέ τίποτα οργανικά από την κρίση πανικού.

----------


## Flame

> Να πας σε ψυχολόγο γνωσιακής συμπεριφορικής προσέγγισης. 
> Είναι πολύ βοηθητικοί σε θέματα κρίσεων πανικού. 
> Γιατί οι κρίσεις πανικού για μένα πρέπει να δουλευτούν γνωσιακά. 
> Υπάρχουν κάποιες σκέψεις (θα τρελαθώ, θα χάσω τον έλεγχο, θα πεθάνω) που δουλευτούν γνωσιακά. 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά, είναι ότι οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν είναι επικίνδυνες για την υγεία!!! 
> Είναι κουραστικές ψυχικά, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις ποτέ τίποτα οργανικά από την κρίση πανικού.


Σ ευχαριστώ. 
Απλα τώρα δεν μπορώ να, διαχωρίσω αν είναι τα συμπτώματα /παρενέργειες από την παροξετίνη η είμαι εγώ.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το φάρμακο είναι το σωστό για μένα. Δεν βλέπω βελτίωση.

----------


## Eirini.

Το συζητήσες με τον γιατρο σου; συνήθως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κάνουν παρενεργειες από 2 έως και 4 εβδομάδες συνήθως. Εγώ επερνα στην αρχή κάποιο φάρμακο που με βοήθησε μέχρι ένα σημείο και μετά ξανά έκανα υποτροπή.. Και έκανα τεστ dna για να βρούμε ποιο φάρμακο ταιριάζει στον οργανισμό μου και δν προκαλεί παρενεργειες. Επίσης ξεκίνησα Γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικα Θεραπεία και όντως βοηθαει παρα πολυ. Είναι το καλύτερο ο. Συνδιασμος αγωγής και ψυχοθεραπείας. Σκέψου ότι. Με. Την Γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστικη μπορείς να βελτιώσεις το άγχος και τις κρίσεις πανικού κ. Χωρίς αγωγη κάποιες. Φορές.. Οπότε σκέψου το αποτέλεσμα σε συνδυασμο. Η απογοήτευση δυστυχώς είναι μια λούμπα. Που πέφτουμε συχνά.. Αλλά πίστεψε με μόλις μπει σε. Καλή ροή όλο αυτό θα σκέφτεσαι πολύ καλύτερα. Ήδη είσαι πολύ δυνατή που περνάς τόσο καιρό όλο αυτό.. Είναι ψυχοφθορο αλλά δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα από αυτό.. Θα φοβασαι ότι θα πάθεις μέχρι να το συνειδητοποιήσει.. Σε αυτό βοηθάει πάρα πολύ η ψυχοθεραπεια. Και όταν αρχίσουν και δρουν τα χαπια θα έχεις κ. Λιγότερα συμπτώματα κ πιο ηρεμες σκέψεις..

----------


## Eirini.

Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει.. Τις πρώτες 2 με 4 εβδομάδες, στις παρενεργειες ειναι μια ένταση του άγχους, των σκέψεών κλπ. Κάνε λίγο υπομονή.. Και γω τον 1ο μηνα ήμουν κουρελι. Από την 4η βδομάδα και μετά άρχισα να βλέπω διαφορά.. Το παράλογο άγχος και αυτό που νιώθεις χειρότερα από πριν, η κατάσταση που βιώνεις τώρα έφυγε μέσα σε 2, 3 μερες εφόσον άρχιζε να δρα το φαρμακο. Και γω χωρίς αγχολυτικα το πήρα.. Και μ είχε πει ο γιατρός αν δεν το αντέχω να πάρω όταν το βιωνω πολύ άσχημα.. Κανε μόνο λίγη υπομονή, θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα... Και αν ο. Γιατρός σου θεωρήσει ότι δν ειανι αυτό. Τ φαρμακο για σένα κάνε ένα τεστ dna να βρεις το ιδανικό..! Είναι ψυχοφθορο αλλά θα δεις.. Θα φτιάξει.. Κανε ανάσες, προσπάθησε διαλογισμό, βλέπε σειρές και έργα που σ αρέσουν. Και πήγαινε του κόντρα.. Δν θα παθεις τίποτα αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Απλά νιώθεις ότι θ πάθεις και οι σκέψεις προσπαθούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν. . Αλλά σίγουρα από. Κρισεις. Πανικου, δν θα πάθουμε. Τίποτα! Το σωμα ξέρει πότε. Να σταματάει τον κίνδυνο!

----------


## Eirini.

Όχι. Η αύξηση δοσολογίας δν θα σε επηρεάσει.. Η παρενεργειες είναι μέχρι να συνηθησει το σωμα σου την ουσία.. Γιαυτο και συμβαίνουν τις πρώτες 2 με 4 εβδομάδες!! Θα το σταματήσεις σταδιακά.. Και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.. Με επθβλεψει και σταδιακη διακοπή.. Γιαυτό. Δν τα κόβουμε μόνοι μας. Μπαμ και κάτω για να μην υπάρχει αυτό το. Σύνδρομο..

----------


## Eirini.

Όχι. Η αύξηση δοσολογίας δν θα σε επηρεάσει.. Η παρενεργειες είναι μέχρι να συνηθησει το σωμα σου την ουσία.. Γιαυτο και συμβαίνουν τις πρώτες 2 με 4 εβδομάδες!! Θα το σταματήσεις σταδιακά.. Και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.. Με επιβλεψη και σταδιακη διακοπή.. Γιαυτό. Δν τα κόβουμε μόνοι μας. Μπαμ και κάτω για να μην υπάρχει αυτό το. Σύνδρομο..

----------


## Flame

> Όχι. Η αύξηση δοσολογίας δν θα σε επηρεάσει.. Η παρενεργειες είναι μέχρι να συνηθησει το σωμα σου την ουσία.. Γιαυτο και συμβαίνουν τις πρώτες 2 με 4 εβδομάδες!! Θα το σταματήσεις σταδιακά.. Και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.. Με επιβλεψη και σταδιακη διακοπή.. Γιαυτό. Δν τα κόβουμε μόνοι μας. Μπαμ και κάτω για να μην υπάρχει αυτό το. Σύνδρομο..


Παροξετίνη παίρνω ακριβώς ένα μήνα τώρα δεν νιώθω καλύτερα. 
Χθες μίλησα με τον ψυχίατρο και μου είπε να ανεβάσω σιγά σιγά στα 20mg και σε 3 βδομάδες να μιλήσουμε ξανά πώς θα είναι. Αυτός έχει κολλήσει εκεί στην παροξετίνη λες και δεν υπάρχει άλλο φάρμακο για τις κρίσης πανικου.
Η φάρμακολογια σε μένα είναι δύσκολα είπε γιατί είχα κολπική μαρμαρυγη, βραδυκαρδια και ταχυκαρδία και υπέρταση. Γενικά υπάρχει ένα θέμα με την καρδιά μου.
Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία από το '15 με βοήθησε σε μερικά θέματα στης φοβίες καθόλου.
Εχω μάθει να βάζω στοπ στις σκέψεις μου. Να κάνω ότι με φοβίζει και να αντέχω τις κρίσεις πανικού να μην φεύγω. 

Δεν μπορώ όμως άλλο. Πολλά τα χρόνια και πολλά τα συμπτώματα που άντεξα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια γιαυτό και αποφασίσαμε με τον γιατρό να δοκιμάσω φάρμακα ίσως με βοηθήσουν. 

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω με τα φάρμακα πρόσθεσα ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα 
Διάβασα κ εδώ στο φόρουμ πως πέρασαν μια κόλαση μέχρι να απεξαρτηθουν από αντικαταθλιπτικα χάπια και φοβάμαι περισσότερο. 

Τεστ DNA δεν υπάρχει εδώ. Είμαι στο εξωτερικό. Και αυτό με δυσκολεύει επίσης δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω στη γλώσσα νιώθω μερικούς γιατρούς και την ψυχολόγο μου πολύ ψυχροί. Δεν νιώθω σε προσωπικα θέματα να με καταλαβαίνουν κυρίως στο κομμάτι τις οικογένειας και το ποσό δεμένοι είμαστε.

----------


## Eirini.

Ναι.. Θεωρει δλδ οτι μονο παροξετινη μπορεις να παρεις λογω των προβληματων στην καρδια; με την αυξηση της δοσης λογικα θα εχεις πιο καλα αποτελεσματα.. Θελει καποιο χρονο για να δρασει και να αρχισει να χτιζει τα επιπεδα σεροτονινης που χρειαζεσαι.. Καταλαβαινω οτι φαινεται βουνο, και μενα ακομα και οι 5 μερες οταν αλλαξα την αγωγη φανταζαν απροσπελαστες.. Γιατι δν δοκιμαζεις μεσω σκαηπ με καποιον ψυχολογο απο ελλαδα; σκεψου κ γω τωρα που εχουνε την καραντινα σκαηπ κανω, και ενω στην αρχη πιστευα οτι δν θα μπορω, δν θα ναι το ιδιο κλπ, μετα τις 2, 3 φορες ειναι πολυ ανετα, εισαι κ στον χωρο σου.. Γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη εκανες; ενδεικνυται πολυ για τον πανικο.. Και με τις φοβιες, τις πηγες του, την επιλυση τους... Και με σταδιακες εκθεσεις σε διαφορες καταστασεις, αρχιζεις να απομυθποποιηδεις τον φοβο και τον κινδυνο.. Σε ποια χωρα βρισκεσαι αν επιτρεοεται; μπορω να ρωτησω κ γω τον ψυχιατρο μου για το dna σε αλλη χωρα, και για την παροξινη και την καρδια ή αν ενδεχεται να μπορεις κ αλλη, και να το συζητησεις μετα κ με τον γιατρο σου.. Σαν μια 2η γνωμη

----------


## Eirini.

Ο Καθενας μπορει να περασει αλλιως την αποκοπη απο τα φαρμακα.. Αλλα με σταδιακο κοψιμο και παρακολουθηση, δν θα εχεις τοσο εντονο προβλημα. Δεν ξερουμε ολους τους παραγοντες απο τους ανθρωπους που δυσκολευτηκαν.. Τι συνεβαινε τοτε στην ζωη τους, αν το εκαναν με τον σωστο τροπο, αν ειχαν συννοσηροτητα, αν εγινε κατι αξαφνα που τους δημιουργησε στρες!

----------


## Flame

Και για την καρδιά αλλά λέει ότι η παροξετίνη είναι το πιο ιδανικό φαρμακο για την διαταραχή πανικου.
Εχω κάνει μερικές ώρες. 
Στην Γερμανία μένω. Έχω ψυχολόγο αλλά δεν με καταλαβαίνει δεν με κατάλαβε ποτέ. Με πιέζει πολύ. Γενικά λέει πολλές μπούρδες λέει ότι σε πολλά φταίει η κουλτούρα μας είμαστε πολύ δεμένη με την οικογένεια έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να ζούμε ανεξάρτητα και μόνη μας. Κτλ. Δεν της δίνω άλλο πολύ σημασία. Θέλω να τελειώσω τις λίγες ώρες που έχουμε ακόμα και να βρω κάτι άλλο κάποια στιγμή. Δεν έχω χρήματα να πάω σε ιδιωτικό. 
Ίσως ένα γκρουπ με ανθρώπους που έχουν ίδια πάθηση. Υπάρχουν. Θεραπεία έκανα σχεδόν 5 χρόνια και έγινα χειρότερα.
Τωρα ελπίζω στα φάρμακα για αρχή και μετά βλέπω. Όμως υπάρχει για μένα φάρμακο;

----------


## jonpit

Και εγω εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου, ημουν με zoloft για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα, πηγα καλα και τα εκοψα σταδιακα. Αλλα μετα απο τρεις μηνες εκαναν την εμφανιση τους εκ νεου οι δαιμονες του πανικου και ξαναρχισα. Καταλαβαινεις τωρα στις πρωτες εβδομαδες τωρα ειναι οι χειροτερες μεχρι να σε πιασει το ssri.

----------


## Flame

> Και εγω εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου, ημουν με zoloft για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα, πηγα καλα και τα εκοψα σταδιακα. Αλλα μετα απο τρεις μηνες εκαναν την εμφανιση τους εκ νεου οι δαιμονες του πανικου και ξαναρχισα. Καταλαβαινεις τωρα στις πρωτες εβδομαδες τωρα ειναι οι χειροτερες μεχρι να σε πιασει το ssri.


Σερτραλινη παίρνεις; 
Ξεκίνησε η 6. μου εβδομάδα! 
Περιμένω.... Ενα θαύμα μάλλον!

----------


## jonpit

Ναι. Εγω ειμαι στην 25η ημερα, ακομη δεν εχω καταφερει να δουλεψω κανονικα. Το προβλημα μου οτι η παραμικρη ζαλη (την οποια μπορει νοιωσω οταν το αγχος αυξανεται) μου δημιουργει προσθετο αγχος κ ενα απαισιο αισθημα τρομου. Εσυ πως τα πας στην 6η;

----------


## Flame

> Ναι. Εγω ειμαι στην 25η ημερα, ακομη δεν εχω καταφερει να δουλεψω κανονικα. Το προβλημα μου οτι η παραμικρη ζαλη (την οποια μπορει νοιωσω οταν το αγχος αυξανεται) μου δημιουργει προσθετο αγχος κ ενα απαισιο αισθημα τρομου. Εσυ πως τα πας στην 6η;


Πως να τα πάω. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πάω σπίτι μου και δεν μπορώ να εργαστώ. 
Ζαλάδα νιώθω και εγω κυρίως όταν περπατάω. Ώρες ώρες έρχεται από το πουθενά ένας έντονος φόβος. Αυξανω την δόση όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός και περιμένω ένα θαύμα.
Και μένα αρχικά για Σερτραλινη μιλούσαν και ο γιατρός κατέληξε στην παροξετίνη και έχει κολλήσει εκεί. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δίνουν φάρμακα, σε ανθρώπους με φοβίες, που δημιουργούν προβλήματα..
Εσυ εργάζεσαι;

----------


## Macgyver

flame, ειχαμε ανοιξει ολοκληρη κουβεντα για τις κρισεις πανικου, στο θεμα πουχες ανοιξει' παροξετινη ' και σου θυμιζω οτι εγραφα οτι βοηθουσα παλαιοτερα μελος με τετοιες κρισεις , οταν παθαινε , μπορει και καθ υπνον, ανεβαζε 140 παλμους , ιδρωνε πολυ , και επαιρνε αντιψυχωτικα , δεν ειμαι εις θεση να ξερω τι πρεπει να κανεις σε κρισεις πανικου, ουτε ξερω αν εχεις τετοιες , αλλα το μελος αυτο συνηλθε με αντιψυχωτικα κυριως .....και αυτος δεν ηταν σε θεση να δουλεψει παντως ......αν και δεν ειχε αναγκη ......
τα γραφω αυτα , γιατι βλεπω οτι ανοιγεις το ιδιο θεμα συνεχως .....

----------


## Flame

> flame, ειχαμε ανοιξει ολοκληρη κουβεντα για τις κρισεις πανικου, στο θεμα πουχες ανοιξει' παροξετινη ' και σου θυμιζω οτι εγραφα οτι βοηθουσα παλαιοτερα μελος με τετοιες κρισεις , οταν παθαινε , μπορει και καθ υπνον, ανεβαζε 140 παλμους , ιδρωνε πολυ , και επαιρνε αντιψυχωτικα , δεν ειμαι εις θεση να ξερω τι πρεπει να κανεις σε κρισεις πανικου, ουτε ξερω αν εχεις τετοιες , αλλα το μελος αυτο συνηλθε με αντιψυχωτικα κυριως .....και αυτος δεν ηταν σε θεση να δουλεψει παντως ......αν και δεν ειχε αναγκη ......
> τα γραφω αυτα , γιατι βλεπω οτι ανοιγεις το ιδιο θεμα συνεχως .....


Sorry αν έχω ανοίξει το θέμα παραπάνο απ ότι έπρεπε και ίσως κούρασε. 
Απλά εχω απελπιστεί και κουραστεί με την κατάσταση μου γιατί δεν βλέπω βελτίωση. Πάντα μπορούσα και βοηθούσα τον εαυτό. Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω δύναμη να βγω απ αυτο. 
Ρώτησα τον γιατρό για αντιψυχωτικα και δεν μου έδωσε απάντηση. Θέλει να συνεχίσω την παροξετίνη. Έχω ακούσει ότι τα αντιψυχωτικα έχουν βοηθήσει πολλούς με κρίσης πανικού.

----------


## Macgyver

> Sorry αν έχω ανοίξει το θέμα παραπάνο απ ότι έπρεπε και ίσως κούρασε. 
> Απλά εχω απελπιστεί και κουραστεί με την κατάσταση μου γιατί δεν βλέπω βελτίωση. Πάντα μπορούσα και βοηθούσα τον εαυτό. Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω δύναμη να βγω απ αυτο. 
> Ρώτησα τον γιατρό για αντιψυχωτικα και δεν μου έδωσε απάντηση. Θέλει να συνεχίσω την παροξετίνη. Έχω ακούσει ότι τα αντιψυχωτικα έχουν βοηθήσει πολλούς με κρίσης πανικού.


δεν υπαρχει λογος απολογιας , δικαιωμα σου νανοιξεις 10 θεματα με το ιδιο αντικειμενο......... για να μην κανω διαγνωση/συσταση , κι αυτο το μελος πηρε αντιψυχωτικα .....μηπως ναλλαζες γιατρο ?

----------


## Flame

> δεν υπαρχει λογος απολογιας , δικαιωμα σου νανοιξεις 10 θεματα με το ιδιο αντικειμενο......... για να μην κανω διαγνωση/συσταση , κι αυτο το μελος πηρε αντιψυχωτικα .....μηπως ναλλαζες γιατρο ?


Το σκέφτηκα. Εχω αλλάξει όμως μια φορά που να πάω τώρα δεν ξέρω. Είπα να κάνω μέχρι τέλος Ιανουαρίου στο επόμενο ραντεβού και μετά να δω.
Γενικά δεν ξερω πως και τι να κάνω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Γενικά δεν ξερω πως και τι να κάνω.


μονο ενας γιατρος θα σου κανει διαγνωση .....και θα σε κατευθυνει .....

----------


## Flame

> μονο ενας γιατρος θα σου κανει διαγνωση .....και θα σε κατευθυνει .....


Σωστα. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ απλά δεν έχω ακόμα αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Macgyver

> Σωστα. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ απλά δεν έχω ακόμα αποτέλεσμα



και το μελος που βοηθουσα τοτε ειδε καλο αποτελεσμα μετα απο 6-8 μηνες , δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ακριβως , περασαν και 6 χρονια .......

----------


## Flame

> και το μελος που βοηθουσα τοτε ειδε καλο αποτελεσμα μετα απο 6-8 μηνες , δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ακριβως , περασαν και 6 χρονια .......


Όμως είχε πολλά χρόνια με φοβίες και κρίσης πανικου;
Εγω παλεύω δεκαετίες. Απλά τώρα πρώτη φορά επέλεξα να πάρω φάρμακα γιατί δεν μπορώ άλλο μόνη μου. Με άφησαν οι δυνάμεις μου; γίνανε πολλά και αφόρητα τα συμπτώματα; είναι πολλά τα χρόνια και τώρα απλά κατέρρευσα; δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω απλά ότι μόνη μου δεν πάει άλλο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Όμως είχε πολλά χρόνια με φοβίες και κρίσης πανικου;
> Εγω παλεύω δεκαετίες. Απλά τώρα πρώτη φορά επέλεξα να πάρω φάρμακα γιατί δεν μπορώ άλλο μόνη μου. Με άφησαν οι δυνάμεις μου; γίνανε πολλά και αφόρητα τα συμπτώματα; είναι πολλά τα χρόνια και τώρα απλά κατέρρευσα; δεν ξέρω. Ξέρω απλά ότι μόνη μου δεν πάει άλλο.


Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω ποσα χρονια επασχε , παντως ειχε μονο κρισεις πανικου .....οχι φοβιες .....επειδη εμενε σε νησι, ειχε εναν γιατρο με τηλεκονφερενς , η πως το λενε , εναν αλλον εκει στο νησι , κι εναν καθηγητη στην Αθηνα .....

----------


## jonpit

> Πως να τα πάω. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πάω σπίτι μου και δεν μπορώ να εργαστώ. 
> Ζαλάδα νιώθω και εγω κυρίως όταν περπατάω. Ώρες ώρες έρχεται από το πουθενά ένας έντονος φόβος. Αυξανω την δόση όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός και περιμένω ένα θαύμα.
> Και μένα αρχικά για Σερτραλινη μιλούσαν και ο γιατρός κατέληξε στην παροξετίνη και έχει κολλήσει εκεί. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δίνουν φάρμακα, σε ανθρώπους με φοβίες, που δημιουργούν προβλήματα..
> Εσυ εργάζεσαι;


Οχι, αλλα ειχα σταματησει λογω "καψιματος" απο πριν...πολλα χρονια μπροστα σε ενα υπολογιστη γραφωντας κ κανοντας πραξεις ε καπου το καις το μηχανημα! Τωρα σιγα σιγα θα επανελθω. Κοιτα οταν τραβας τα πραγματα στα ακρα με το σωμα σου κ την πιεση που του θετεις, τοτε αυτο θα σε βαλει στην θεση σου...στην περιπτωση μου αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου κ ολιγο καταθλιψη.

----------


## Flame

> Οχι, αλλα ειχα σταματησει λογω "καψιματος" απο πριν...πολλα χρονια μπροστα σε ενα υπολογιστη γραφωντας κ κανοντας πραξεις ε καπου το καις το μηχανημα! Τωρα σιγα σιγα θα επανελθω. Κοιτα οταν τραβας τα πραγματα στα ακρα με το σωμα σου κ την πιεση που του θετεις, τοτε αυτο θα σε βαλει στην θεση σου...στην περιπτωση μου αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου κ ολιγο καταθλιψη.



Πως πας μέχρι εδώ με τα φάρμακα;

----------


## jonpit

> Πως πας μέχρι εδώ με τα φάρμακα;


Με εχουν ηρεμησει, ειμαι στο μηνα τωρα με zolof 50 κ xanax το βραδυ οταν εχω ψιλο ανησυχια. Μιλαμε πριν σκεφτομουν να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι γιατι ηξερα οτι πρωι με περιμενει η φρικη του αγχους. Εσυ τι ακριβως εχεις;

----------


## Eirini.

Με τι σε εχει διαγνωσει ο γιατρος; τα αντιψυχωτικα δν δινονται ετσι.. Ουτε για την καταπολεμησει των κρισεων αλλα για ασθενειες που μπορει να συνοσηρουν κ να προκαλουν κ κρισεις. Εγω εχω παντως διαταραχη πανικου.. Πολυ αγχος, φοβοι, κρισεις. Ο 1ος μηνας με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ηταν ασχημος δεν μπορουσα να βγω απο τ σπιτι αλλα μετα τον 2ο μηνα εστρωσαν τα πραγματα. Χωρις την αγωγη απλα θα γινοταν ακομα πιο ασχημη η κατασταση που ημουν, με γην αγωγη περνας μια ασχημη φαση και μετα στρώνει. Δοκιμασε κ ψυχοθεραπεια. Εγω κανω γνωσιακη συμπεριφοριστικη. Γενικα ο. Καλυτερος συνδιασμος ειναι αγωγη κ ψυχοθεραπεια. Υπομονη κ ολα θα φτιαξουν.

----------


## Flame

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι έστρωσε ελάχιστα. Όμως πήρα απότομα κιλά. Φοβάμαι μη γίνουν ακόμα περισσότερο. 
Και έχω δυσπνοια. Με φοβίζει αυτό.
Βασικά έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν μπορώ να πάρω βαθιές ανάσες η ότι θέλω να πάρω βαθιά ανάσα.

----------


## chaksur

Η μιρταζαπινη είναι μια χαρά για τον ύπνο. Κι εγώ αυτή παίρνω. talktowendys surveyzop

----------

